# What is a decent CHEAP strobe for my plow truck



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am looking for a decent cheap strobe for my plow truck. It does not go further then a mile, since it's not licensed for the road, but state requires if I plow across the road I need a light on top.
I have a full size 89 Blazer. I don't know if magnetic or permanent mount would be best, and if a permanent mount; what would be the best way to wire it? 


Thanks..

pc


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I would say look on awdirect for light prices, but if you dont use the truck on the road,and are just puting lights on for legal reasons, I would suggest getting a cheap rotator from tractor supply, or the like.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I would say go to your local auto parts store they would probably have something pretty cheap. For something that your doing you could just have a co jack. One halogen rotator. Those things are really cheap and would be perfect for you.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/...s-10101/Ntk-AllTextSearchGroup?Ntt=wolo+light

you can get these at Pep Boys. They are real nice for $25.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

mnormington;467120 said:


> http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/...s-10101/Ntk-AllTextSearchGroup?Ntt=wolo+light
> 
> you can get these at Pep Boys. They are real nice for $25.


This is all you would need just to stay legal, I used to use these lights but have upgraded.


----------



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mnormington;467120 said:


> http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/...s-10101/Ntk-AllTextSearchGroup?Ntt=wolo+light
> 
> you can get these at Pep Boys. They are real nice for $25.


Cool.. Thanks .. I have just ordered one


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Ebays your best friend. Coulda got a quality strobe for that much.


----------



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ultimate plow;467427 said:


> Ebays your best friend. Coulda got a quality strobe for that much.


Got a wolo on Amazon for $12 + ship


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Those wolo lights are junk. They aren't bright, nor are they ISO certified. I've bought at least a hand full of lights off eBay for that much or a little more that would have been certified and at leasat 10X brighter.

Your money, do what you want.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

........................................


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

JohnnyU;469124 said:


> Those wolo lights are junk. They aren't bright, nor are they ISO certified. I've bought at least a hand full of lights off eBay for that much or a little more that would have been certified and at leasat 10X brighter.
> 
> Your money, do what you want.....



I like mine. Don't see one thing wrong with it. Of course, you can't see it from a mile away but it does the J-O-B. wesport


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

mnormington;469156 said:


> I like mine. Don't see one thing wrong with it. Of course, you can't see it from a mile away but it does the J-O-B. wesport


I disagree. If a light cannot be seen from at least 500 ft away what good is it? I haven't gone the 'cheap' route with any of the rest of my equipment, why would I do so with something intended to increase the safety of myself and other motorists?

Besides, you get what you pay for.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

500 ft? I only need to be seen from 50 ft. If you think you need a light that can be seen from a block away or from outer space, good for you. I really don't think it's necessary. Hell, I've got headlights and blinkers all around. If they can't see that they are blind anyway. I just put this goofy thing on to be legal. All it's good for is an attention getter. BTW, a lot of us have to go the cheap route so that's what we do. If you don't have to I'm happy for you.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

500 feet? holly crap

I got my lightbar used with magnets but had to snip the wires though as it was wired into the truck and I want it wired to a power point outlet so I can remove it in summer no biggie something to do on a weekend this summer,it was only $10 made by SWS its the first light bar on the page

http://www.swscanada.com/pages/amberLightBars.html


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

My last year strobes i may sell them soon

http://i16.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/ce/3f/74cf_1.JPG


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

mnormington;469246 said:


> 500 ft? I only need to be seen from 50 ft. If you think you need a light that can be seen from a block away or from outer space, good for you. I really don't think it's necessary.


It is important for me to have my trucks be visible. Reaction time, vehicle behavior and road conditions greatly increase a vehicle's stopping distance. I'm going to give other motorists as much advance warning as I can that one of my trucks may be in the street or is otherwise potentially dangerous.


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

JohnnyU;469698 said:


> It is important for me to have my trucks be visible. Reaction time, vehicle behavior and road conditions greatly increase a vehicle's stopping distance. I'm going to give other motorists as much advance warning as I can that one of my trucks may be in the street or is otherwise potentially dangerous.


I share your emphasis on safety, believe me. Nothing wrong with that!:salute:


----------



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JohnnyU;469124 said:


> Those wolo lights are junk. They aren't bright, nor are they ISO certified. I've bought at least a hand full of lights off eBay for that much or a little more that would have been certified and at leasat 10X brighter.
> 
> Your money, do what you want.....


Personally, I would not have one at all except to be legal. My truck is for my driveway only, and I am on the road for under 120 seconds. (which is approximately how long the light will be on) I do not take my plow anywhere else since it is not licensed for the road in my state. (not that it can't be) Most of the plowing I do is between 4-5am anyway, and there are not really cars out here in the boonies at that time.

Thanks for your concern though....


----------

